# Charge for adding External Drive?



## Simonjester (Jan 8, 2012)

Does Dish still charge $39 for adding an external drive to a 612?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No. Only charge is on the 211/211k conversion to DVR.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Simonjester said:


> Does Dish still charge $39 for adding an external drive to a 612?


No.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Let me clarify.

No.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I guess OP will just have to decide which answer best fits his situation.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Another external drive question: Can I use one hard drive to archive recordings from two 622 receivers? I don't need the extra storage space but there are recordings on both I'd like to preserve in case I have a receiver failure or decide to upgrade to another receiver someday. If I don't have to pay to connect an external drive I might consider doing it just to preserve those old programs. Seems like it shouldn't be too hard to move the drive from one receiver to the other occasionally.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

612, 622, 722, 722K, 922, and presumably the forthcoming Hopper/Joey receivers all can share the same external hard drive.


----------

